# Aquadert, and changing gravel?



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

So I found aquadert for sale online,its a plant substrate and you buy it by the gallon, first question, how many gallons of gravel should I get for my 20g? They said 4 gallons (they had a formula on the site) but that seems like alot, second question, when changing the substrate in an aquarium, if I refill it with my cycled water will I be able to re-add my fish the same day? And one final question(That I know of!) what would look better for a planted tank with alot of driftwood, Black or natural amazon color, they didn't have any pics of the stuff o the site so I don't know what each color specifically looks like, just what gravel of those colors look like...ooo!1 more question,okay so with plant substrate I can uses HOB right?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I can answer some of your questions. Yes you can use a HOB just keep the intake away from the gravel. I prefer black substrate but any natural colors look beautiful with plants. Personal preference mostly. As far as how much you need, it again depends on how deep you want it...for plants I'd say no less than 2 inches of depth to keep them anchored down. 

The big question about changing substrate, bacteria do not live in the water column. When you change the substrate, keep the current filter media wet so you dont lose that. you'll need to test parameters, but will likely see a mini cycle at the least as you will lose a lot with the old gravel. You can get a pair of ladies pantyhose and put some of the old substrate in em and leave it in the tank for a while to seed the new gravel and help avoid a cycle. Hope that helps!


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Summer said:


> I can answer some of your questions. Yes you can use a HOB just keep the intake away from the gravel. I prefer black substrate but any natural colors look beautiful with plants. Personal preference mostly. As far as how much you need, it again depends on how deep you want it...for plants I'd say no less than 2 inches of depth to keep them anchored down.
> 
> The big question about changing substrate, bacteria do not live in the water column. When you change the substrate, keep the current filter media wet so you dont lose that. you'll need to test parameters, but will likely see a mini cycle at the least as you will lose a lot with the old gravel. You can get a pair of ladies pantyhose and put some of the old substrate in em and leave it in the tank for a while to seed the new gravel and help avoid a cycle. Hope that helps!


If I, vacuumed all the water up with a siphon pressed against the gravel would I get the bacteria?'


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

unlikely. Bacteria only live on the surface areas within the tank. even if they "come off" they will die. You need to have media/gravel something that is seeded with the bacteria


----------



## FistSlaminElite (Sep 2, 2015)

Summer said:


> unlikely. Bacteria only live on the surface areas within the tank. even if they "come off" they will die. You need to have media/gravel something that is seeded with the bacteria


How could I seed the new gravel?


----------

